# Struggled with BH Autofoam



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So decided to use my new CYC lance and BH, tried 300ml of BH and warm water, was just like water did not cling at all upped it to 600ml was a little better but did not shift much if at any dirt.

Ended up using it neat, this was much better seemed to stick better and shifted everything. Surely though I cant need to use more that 600ml as that makes it very un-economical.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

It works a lot better through a pump sprayer as a prewash.
I dont think its really meant to form a thick foam when used as snowfoam. Thats why u need such a strong mix


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> It works a lot better through a pump sprayer as a prewash.
> I dont think its really meant to form a thick foam when used as snowfoam. Thats why u need such a strong mix


I did not expect it to be super thick but it literally looked like I had just used car shampoo when I first tried it. Tried a few settings on the lance too, just to get used to it.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

What pressure washer are you using?


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

i thought i was struggling after switching from magifoam i thought it wasn't thick compared to it but after getting used to it its very good and meant to be a bit watery compared to other products and seen pics on here of other people using it and its the same as mine and i thought it gave very good results i will stick with it and that's only using 2 inches in an autobrite direct lance


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> What pressure washer are you using?


Its a Karcher K2.900


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

i use mine on a cheap argos washer and works well and still going strong after 2 years


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

andymp85 said:


> i thought i was struggling after switching from magifoam i thought it wasn't thick compared to it but after getting used to it its very good and meant to be a bit watery compared to other products and seen pics on here of other people using it and its the same as mine and i thought it gave very good results i will stick with it and that's only using 2 inches in an autobrite direct lance


I did try about two inches which was 300ml, but I left it to dwell for at least 5 minutes but it never shifted much.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> I did not expect it to be super thick but it literally looked like I had just used car shampoo when I first tried it. Tried a few settings on the lance too, just to get used to it.


Yep just what I found.
After experimenting all year with it ( bought a gallon)
Ive found it is most effective when sprayed on with my pump sprayer and left to dwell, cleans better than my magifoam this way.
Quicker to apply than foam and less mess to clean up after


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

foams good for me


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

chrisc said:


> foams good for me


I will try it again Chris, but maybe I just had different expectations


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ill try video it next time i wash van but use 200ml most i would say


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I use neat but will use between 150ml and 200ml vehicle size dependent.

Thats once round let dwell and power wash off.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

chrisc said:


> ill try video it next time i wash van but use 200ml most i would say


Is that diluted Chris?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Autofoam isn't a thick clinging foam,it's meant to be watery, I use it neat in a PA foam lance and diluted in a hand sprayer. Brilliant cleaning power , love this product.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used it this morning and it cleaned fine.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ross said:


> I used it this morning and it cleaned fine.


How much did you use Ross?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

200 ml and 800ml of water,good PW technique does most of the cleaning.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Will try it again in a month or so with 200ml. As I say first go with SF and a Lance so just need more practice. Trial and error.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I fill up my SF bottle with neat autofoam, then turn it up until it clings, it doesn't stay on for as long as most but it shouldn't, foams is meant to do its work then safely drag as much dirt as it can, or at least break it up better

I've never found a foam that cleans the car


But this is the Best one I've ever used


----------

